# Good Glue to use with Styrofoam



## ksshane (Sep 6, 2006)

I have used wood glue in the past with pretty good results, but I dont knowif thats the best


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hot glue melts styrofoam too (unless someone else here has better luck than I). I've used Aleene's Tacky Glue.


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

3M Spray Glue works wonders.


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I use hot glue. My glue gun gets very very hot but t does not seem to melt it not that i have ever noticed. You can if you are having trouble i guess is use a low temp one or something.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

LocTite PowerGrab works great: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=45&subid=113&plid=535


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Aleene's Tacky Glue, as colmmoo mentioned. It comes in a gold tube and can readily be found in craft stores. Reasonably priced, too. Craft stores also sell special glue just for foam, but I don't know if it's any better than tacky glue.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Liquid Nails makes one for styrofoam.


----------



## papaghost (Sep 23, 2006)

I like contact cement. Some of the glues mentioned above are basically contact cement, like the 3m spray glue (if it's the same as what I have), but more expensive. Granted spray and tube applied glues are cleaner and easer to apply, but they are more expensive. 

If you're doing a professional haunt, the liquid nails and loctite may be the way to go if you're worried about high traffic areas where a piece will get bumped, grabbed or pulled on, but contact cement would probably work as well there. For the home haunt it's much more affordable.

If you do use contact cement, read the directions. You need to coat both pieces and let them dry (10-15 min?) before joining them. If you put the pieces together when the glue is still wet, the joint won't hold well.

You do have to be careful in applying it to avoid a mess; you basically can't wipe it off most surfaces once it's on there, and you only have limited repositioning possibilities. But I'm a cheap old buzzard and don't mind taking the extra care.

I've used contact cement to mount foam in my kayak and it holds up well to vibration and wear, even in repeated class III-V whitewater (an old hobby of mine).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Polyurethane glue is great..Like Gorilla Glue..Holds tight and you can sand it.


----------



## kingbabone (Aug 25, 2006)

cool, thanks for the help!


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.thistothat.com


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Someone else mentioned it: 3M Foam Fast Spray Adhesive 74

It's the BEST! 

http://www3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001...vetape_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## murf1013 (Jun 25, 2005)

I use both gorilla glue and liquid nails (specifically for foamboard/styrofoam). Both work like a charm.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the Liquid Nails Construction Adhesive. (It comes in a gold colored tube.)
It doesn't say on the tube that it works on styrofoam, but believe me it does. It won't eat the styrofoam or foam board and it dries FAST!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I use a low temp hot glue gun. Works good and does'nt hurt near as bad if you get any on you.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

The liquid nails stuff works great, used it for my tombstones and it has held for several years.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

For attaching my styrofoam tombstones to wood, I've used heavy duty liquid nails and the stuff works great. 

On styrofoam heads, I've used the hot glue gun with the cool melt sticks and it works just fine also.


----------



## Krough (Sep 16, 2005)

I have used hot glue on low temp setting with some success. Also liquid nails seems to work as well


----------

